# Look Geometry Clarification



## atlrider (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm the a-typical body type: long legs, short torso. I've been looking into Colnago's, but just did some research into Look frames. The problem is, some posts imply that Look is a good fit for my body type while others claim that Look has a long top tube. I need a relatively short top tube, due to the short torso.

Would someone clarify the Look geometry for me please?

Thank you.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Check Competitivecyclist.com*

or some similar site and look at their geometry tables. While Colnago's all have the same geometry (except the new E1,) Look geometry changes from model to model. And even withing a model, there's a point where the HT angle changes 1.5 degrees from one size to the next size up.
When you're checking Colnago's, remember that they size their models at the top of the seat lug. So I ride a Colnago '56' but am looking to possibly purchase a Look 481 and will be testing a '53.'
So, uh, my amateur opinon is that it depends.


----------

